# Garmin System Solution



## LakeErieLamprey (May 12, 2013)

All, 

I just purchased a boat with a Garmin GSD 21 with the transducers installed. It does not have the display/plotter. 

I am looking for a system display that will take advantage of the GSD 21, provide good bottom detail, yet not break the bank. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

